# Rod building



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks for the input!


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

Yes very good input, I definately appreciate it too. When I finally get around to making one, I'll definately post some pics and what I learned. So that way if anyone wants to give it a shot then the learning curve will be a little shorter. Oh yeah is there a formula to use for rod guide spacing, obviously for noodle rods and I was thinking a center pin rod as well. Or should I just look at a similar rod length, action etc and see what they have them spaced at.

Thanks again swamp rat and eye full.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

localyahoo said:


> Yes very good input, I definately appreciate it too. When I finally get around to making one, I'll definately post some pics and what I learned. So that way if anyone wants to give it a shot then the learning curve will be a little shorter. Oh yeah is there a formula to use for rod guide spacing, obviously for noodle rods and I was thinking a center pin rod as well. Or should I just look at a similar rod length, action etc and see what they have them spaced at.
> 
> Thanks again swamp rat and eye full.



there is a forumula for spacing guides in the book but i think mudhole.com posts one simular to it on thier web site. before you wrap them or after you wrap them put a string threw the guides. like a fishing line and load the rod like you got a fish on and look for flat spots from guide to guide. if so you got to rewrap a few guides and respace them. so it looks good or add more guides etc.... to hold the guides on soem people use dental ruber bands that their kids got laying around to hold the guide foot on i use a thin strip of masking tape to hold the foot of the guide before wrapping it on...any ways best of luck to you.


----------



## swaprat (Oct 1, 2011)

hope this look correct? took a wile to do. 

Spinning guides these are based on the fuji concept guide system and are inches from tip. read left to right 
&#8226;	Ift = inches from tip 
&#8226;	tip-->Gs =guide sizes from tip --> butt

8.5 foot long rod 
&#8226;	Ift = 4-9-15-22-30.5-40.5-52-66
&#8226;	tip---> Gs=8-8-8-10-12-16-20-25--> butt
9 foot rod length 
&#8226;	Ift=4-9-16-25-36-48-60.5-74
&#8226;	tip---> Gs=8-8-8-10-12-16-20-25--->butt
9.5 foot rod 
&#8226;	Ift=3-7-12-18-25-33-42-52-63-77 
&#8226;	tip--->Gs=7-7-8-8-10-10-12-16-20-25-->butt
10 foot rods 
&#8226;	Ift = 4-9-15-22-30-39-49-60-72
&#8226;	tip-->Gs= 7-7-8-8-10-10-12-16-20-25-->butt
10.5foot rods
&#8226;	Ift=4-9-15-22-30-39-49-60-72-86
&#8226;	tip --> Gs=8-8-8-10-10-12-16-20-25-30 --->butt


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

awesome! That should put me in the right direction.


----------

